# Interesting 'stuff'...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Takes you on a trip from outer space to inner space.

Molecular Expressions: Science, Optics and You - Secret Worlds: The Universe Within - Interactive Java Tutorial


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Gosh, looking at that makes you kinda queezy.  But pretty cool. We are specks of dust in the universe. Now excuse me while I lay down and recover.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The chemistry professors at my college have a habit of showing that at the beginning of every semester.

They try to get us to understand just how small an atom is. An atom to us is like we are to the universe.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

good way to present it


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Cool!


----------

